# BFD is Humming



## sharaleo (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All!

I have recently purchased a second-hand DSP1124P from Ebay in the US. It has arrived in Australia and I have switched the fuse around for 240V operation.

When I plug the unit in and power on it hums... Now this does not seem to be the normal hum situation that is well addressed on this forum. The unit is not connected to my system, merely turned on. The unit itself emmits a clearly audible low hum/vibration.

Does this sound normal, or do I likely have a defective unit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## myn (Sep 19, 2006)

Does the hum come from the unit or is it heard through the audio signal?


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Have you set the unit in bypass mode and if so does the humming reduce?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

sharaleo said:


> Hi All!
> The unit is not connected to my system, merely turned on. The unit itself emmits a clearly audible low hum/vibration.
> Thanks in advance!






myn said:


> Does the hum come from the unit or is it heard through the audio signal?


:sarcastic:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does this sound normal, or do I likely have a defective unit?


It's not defective, but it's still annoying. The noise is caused by the BFD's transformer itself. It's a mechanical hum that is generated from the interaction between the BFD's metal case and the transformer itself.

See this thread.

brucek


----------



## sharaleo (Jul 25, 2008)

Many thanks brucek, the transformer was indeed the issue. I have modified its location and the unit is now dead silent.



Cheers!


----------

